# Dell G5 5500 - i7-10750H: Am I doing something wrong?



## idioglossia (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello.

I undervolted my Dell G5 about 1 month ago following the directions at UltrabookReview.com. At first, everything was fine and I was seeing a maximum of 71-72 Celsius in games such as Warzone and Cold War.

But for a couple of weeks, I have found that this temperature has risen to 75-76's. In Cinebench, I saw it rise to 83. When I turn the voltage a little lower than its current setting, I encounter endless BSoDs.

I cannot say that I am very good at these matters. Can you help if there is an error I made or a setting I need to change?

Thank you in advance!

PS: Can you give in-depth information about Turbo Ratio Limits? I dropped it randomly. But I'm not sure if I got it right.
Also: There is an active cooler beneath the PC.

*Specs:*
Brand/Model: Dell G5 5500
CPU: i710750-h
RAM: 16 GB @ 2933 MHZ
GPU: NVidia RTX 2060 6 GB
SSD: NVMe 512 GB


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 14, 2021)

idioglossia said:


> When I turn the voltage a little lower


A BSOD is a good sign that you have lowered the voltage too much. Some 10750H are not stable with the cache at -100 mV or greater.

If you lower the turbo ratio limits your CPU will run slower. A slower CPU runs cooler. You can set the turbo ratios to whatever value you like. It is up to you. Less performance equals less heat. The turbo ratio limits section shows the default values. Temperatures in the 80°C to 90°C range are normal for modern laptops with Intel 6 core CPUs. You can increase your turbo ratios a little. A CPU temp of 90°C is not going to hurt anything. Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to 100°C because they know their CPUs can run safely below this temperature.

I would check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box.

The rest of your settings look OK.

Thermal paste degrades over time. Sometimes it is not applied correctly at the factory. If your temps go way up, you might have to disassemble your laptop and replace it. Many Dell laptops have barely adequate cooling. When you run your CPU at its default speed, you can expect high temperatures at or very close to the thermal throttling temperature. Apple has made a fortune building laptops like this so the competition has followed their lead.


----------



## idioglossia (Mar 14, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A BSOD is a good sign that you have lowered the voltage too much. Some 10750H are not stable with the cache at -100 mV or greater.
> 
> If you lower the turbo ratio limits your CPU will run slower. A slower CPU runs cooler. You can set the turbo ratios to whatever value you like. It is up to you. Less performance equals less heat. The turbo ratio limits section shows the default values. Temperatures in the 80°C to 90°C range are normal for modern laptops with Intel 6 core CPUs. You can increase your turbo ratios a little. A CPU temp of 90°C is not going to hurt anything. Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to 100°C because they know their CPUs can run safely below this temperature.
> 
> ...


I am very grateful for your guidance. For a while I thought I was doing something wrong. I feel more enlightened about this. I admit that Dell has been a bit failing on this and that it is not doing the configuration architecture very well. I bought it as a budget computer and now I am even more satisfied with undervolt. Thanks for your all valuable efforts about ThrottleStop.


----------

